# keeping phibs outside



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Been looking at keeping some fire salamanders and european fire bellied toads outside (In seperate enclousures). I am just looking for some general advice on this. I am thinking of using mini greenhouses as the enclousures, the main issue I am looking for advice on is what to do in the winter?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I keep my fire salamanders in a converted cold frame.
Introducing my Salamandra s terrestris - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum
These stay out all year and are doing well


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Assuming that your ground doesn't flood, you can dig them out a hibernation chamber- fill it with rubble and dead leaves or straw, cover over and provide access via angled pipes. Bear in mind, though, that you will hardly ever see them, even in the summer.

EDIT: Another point with both coldframes and greenhouses is that they overheat *very* quickly in the sun- so aim for a shady area.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

My fire sals have been outside since 2009 and breed each year
check out here to see how mine are kept
Outdoor Vivaria - s s terrestris enclosure


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Assuming that your ground doesn't flood, you can dig them out a hibernation chamber- fill it with rubble and dead leaves or straw, cover over and provide access via angled pipes.* Bear in mind, though, that you will hardly ever see them, even in the summer.*
> 
> EDIT: Another point with both coldframes and greenhouses is that they overheat *very* quickly in the sun- so aim for a shady area.





morg said:


> My fire sals have been outside since 2009 and breed each year
> check out here to see how mine are kept
> Outdoor Vivaria - s s terrestris enclosure


Nice! I should clarify, it's the salamanders I wouldn't expect to see much of, rather than the toads. Morg, how visible are your adults? I'd be happy to be wrong on this one!


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

cheers for the advice, some lovely looking enclosures. Found quite a lot of info on keeping fire salamanders outside, but not much on fire bellied toads. Would yellow bellied toads be ok outside in the uk all year?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

chrisperrins78 said:


> cheers for the advice, some lovely looking enclosures. Found quite a lot of info on keeping fire salamanders outside, but not much on fire bellied toads.* Would yellow bellied toads be ok outside in the uk all year?*
> Cheers
> Chris


Yes, they should be, with suitable hibernation facilities. It's probably best to give them a long-ish warm season first, to aclimatise.


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheers for that, will start planning and building over the winter for next spring.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Marcuswinner has been breeding them as part of his greenhouse project- but they should be perfectly fine in an open enclosure: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/961717-my-greenhouse.html


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nice! I should clarify, it's the salamanders I wouldn't expect to see much of, rather than the toads. Morg, how visible are your adults? I'd be happy to be wrong on this one!


Only ever see the fire sals on damp nights when I go out looking with a torch


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I see mine occasionally in the evening, though recently I had to water their enclosure to tempt them out


----------

